# Kayelle's Shrimp and Glorified Grits



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2012)

*Shrimp and Glorified Grits......

1 Tbs. butter
1 Tbs. olive oil
1 white onion, finely diced
1 cloves garlic, grated
2 cups milk
3 cups water (a little less for firmer grits)
1/2 tsp. Kosher salt
1 cup Stone Ground or long cooking Grits
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
1/2 lb. bacon, rough chop
20 med. to large raw shrimp, peeled and cleaned 
1/4 cup green onion, sliced 

In a large skillet, cook the bacon to your liking and remove and drain, reserving the bacon fat in the skillet. 
In a large heavy saucepan, combine the butter and oil to wilt the onion, then add the garlic being careful not to color the garlic. Turn the heat to high and add the milk and water and salt.  When it boils, whisk in the grits and turn the heat to low, siring now and then to keep them from sticking and cook for 15 to 20 minutes.  Stir the bacon and cheese into the grits, cover and set aside while you cook the shrimp.
Salt the shrimp (I like Old Bay seasoning on them).  Get your bacon grease nearly smoking in the skillet and depending on the size of your skillet, you may need to cook the shrimp in two batches so they don't touch.  Add the shrimp and it will take just seconds to cook on each side.  Serve the grits with shrimp on top in large flat bowls, and garnish with sliced green onions. 



*


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 10, 2012)

Yummm! This looks delicious! I had the now retired recipe of Shrimp & Grits at The Weathervane restaurant in Chapel Hill, NC that was also delicious. Instead of the bacon they used chorizo sausage. Here is their retired recipe:
Shrimp and Grits Recipe | Key Ingredient
Your photo makes my mouth water:


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh wow, MA, that recipe looks great too!!  Since I found Stone Ground Grits at our Trader Joe's, I'm just now getting into the southern comfort of Grits.  I don't believe I've noticed them in the grocery out this-a-way. 

Chorizo and grits.....the best of two cultures.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2012)

Kayelle
Never made or eaten grits, but I think I'll give them a try your recipe looks so good. Thank you
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing Kayelle, it looks amazing


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2012)

Kades, I'm somewhat new to Grits also but if you like Polenta like I do, you'll like grits. They sure aren't common fare out here, are they.  Try Trader Joe's.

You're welcome Kades and Kylle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2012)

That sounds really good.  Time for some grits!


----------



## giggler (Nov 11, 2012)

Please, I'm begging! More info on this bag of Grits!

In Texas we don't have Trader Joes, but many other good markets.. Whole Foods , etc.

I can't find White Grits anywhere..

and my yellow polenta is good, but it is sooo thick..

it is always like very thick pudding

perhaps I should try thr milk and butter and cheese deal?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 11, 2012)

This looks delicious Kayelle  Can I use polenta instead of grits? We don't get grits in SA.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 11, 2012)

Grits go with many things....one of the best pairings is shrimp.
I will be trying your recipe very soon. Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks yummy, Kayelle!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for all the nice responses friends. 

Eric and Snip, I sure don't see why Polenta couldn't be excellent for this recipe!  I'm a big believer in using what you have and for Polenta I'd use Italian cheeses and maybe Pancetta instead of bacon? Buon Appetito! 
Now it's Italian.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Kades, I'm somewhat new to Grits also but if you like Polenta like I do, you'll like grits. They sure aren't common fare out here, are they. Try Trader Joe's.
> 
> You're welcome Kades and Kylle.


 I plan a trip to TJ's tomorrow. Need evoo and Grits!!!
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Thank you for all the nice responses friends.
> 
> Eric and Snip, I sure don't see why Polenta couldn't be excellent for this recipe! I'm a big believer in using what you have and for Polenta I'd use Italian cheeses and maybe Pancetta instead of bacon? Buon Appetito!
> Now it's Italian.


 
Just did a search on Google, seems grits are basically the same thing as Pap our traditional corn meal! I could use that


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

We dont have grits here...or cornmeal


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Just did a search on Google, seems grits are basically the same thing as Pap our traditional corn meal! I could use that



I went to Wiki and learned all about Pap also Snip!

Kylie I wonder why such a simple corn product is so hard to find down under?
I found this conversation you may find interesting though....

Corn meal - Australia/New Zealand - Chowhound


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 11, 2012)

The thick or thin of the grits depends on the amount of liquid used to cook them.  Polenta is a good sub and so is cornmeal.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2012)

I just looked up pap in Wikipedia. It says that it is also called mieliepap. Back in the '70s, I had a South African boyfriend. When I served him cornmeal mush for breakfast, he said, "That's mieliepap" I had completely forgotten about that.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I just looked up pap in Wikipedia. It says that it is also called mieliepap. Back in the '70s, I had a South African boyfriend. When I served him cornmeal mush for breakfast, he said, "That's mieliepap" I had completely forgotten about that.


 
So many different names for what is basically the same thing 
I thought the same thing when I tasted white polenta for the first time, this is mieliepap


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I went to Wiki and learned all about Pap also Snip!
> 
> Kylie I wonder why such a simple corn product is so hard to find down under?
> I found this conversation you may find interesting though....
> ...



I know, it is very strange...the only thing we seem to have is cornflour 

Thanks so much for the conversion Kayelle


----------

